# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Трёхмерный чертёж Су-25К,УБ,УТГ, Су-39.

## Shuravi07

Задался целью вычертить в рёхмерке самолёты из семейства Су-25-х. В качестве програмного обеспечения для этого выбрал  КОМПАС-3D V9. Изначално, думал только дело одним закрылком закончиться, но аппетит разгорелся во время еды. Сейчас же, почти заканчиваю зарылок и берусь за остальные элементы крыла и само крыло. В качестве источника информации  использую фотографии и РТЭ Су-25. Хочу в итоге добиться максимально детализированого самолёта, вплоть до агрегата. Вообщем довольно таки амбициозный выходит проект. Посмотрим что из этого выйдет. При всём при этом, потом вычертив большую часть элементов планера, можно быстро получить все модификации Су-25. За счёт унификации. Вот например, вычертив одну секцию закрылка, у меня считай что их 4-ре. Так вот, работа очень обьёмная и трудоёмкая. Потому думаю привлечь массы к своей работе. Чтоб так сказать работать плечё к плечу))))). 
Если задуматься о смысле этой затеи, то смысл таков, что это своего рода тот же моделизм, только в другом пространстве и в конечном итоге, думаю готовую модель, подробную и качественную можно предложить какой-то модельной фирме и заработать таким образом. Думаю, это не плохой стимул. Или даже на основании модели изготавливать для себя какие-нибудь элементы самолёта для стендовой модели. Так, что если кого заинтересует, обращайтесь)))))) Создадим своё КБ))))). Думаю ни у кого нет Су-25 в трёхмерке, даже на фирме Сухого)))))) 
Вот рисунки того, что я сотворил - http://forums.airforce.ru/album.php?...&pictureid=210
 Потом ещё хочу перейти на вычерчивание в тридэ МиГ-25-х)))).

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую! Задача, конечно, просто гигантская... Где столько сил брать?  :Smile:  Поскольку сам в некотором смысле в теме, есть несколько вопросов. 
1. Почему "Компас"? Насколько его формат поддерживается модельными фирмами?
2. Как правило, модельным фирмам такие подробности не нужны, они их просто не воспроизведут. Возникает знакомая дилемма про желания и возможности. Не находите?
3. В РТЭ крыло чуть ли не единственный агрегат, отрисованный прилично, а дальше такие перлы и несовпадухи начинаются... Источник по геометрии самолета не устанет Вам размеры "подгонять"? 

По замерам носовой части и мотогондолам могу немного подсобить, когда дело дойдет...

В общем, УДАЧИ!

----------


## Shuravi07

> Приветствую! Задача, конечно, просто гигантская... Где столько сил брать?  Поскольку сам в некотором смысле в теме, есть несколько вопросов. 
> 1. Почему "Компас"? Насколько его формат поддерживается модельными фирмами?
> 2. Как правило, модельным фирмам такие подробности не нужны, они их просто не воспроизведут. Возникает знакомая дилемма про желания и возможности. Не находите?
> 3. В РТЭ крыло чуть ли не единственный агрегат, отрисованный прилично, а дальше такие перлы и несовпадухи начинаются... Источник по геометрии самолета не устанет Вам размеры "подгонять"? 
> 
> По замерам носовой части и мотогондолам могу немного подсобить, когда дело дойдет...
> 
> В общем, УДАЧИ!


 Да, очень гигантская)))). Силы, пока даёт вдохновение и пристрастие к авиации. Причём я ж говорю, планов как у Напалеона))))).
Почему Компас? Ну потомучто уже в универе освоил эту программу и уже на своём личном опыте убедился, что всё в ней легко и просто, а по уровню сложности создаваемых конструкций она не чуть не хуже, чем любая другая программа для трёхмерного черчения. В какой оболочке работают модельные фирмы, я не в курсе, так как эта идея зараждалась изначально не в этих целях. А в личных целях, для себя))))). И конечно же им не нужны такие подробности, это всё опять же для себя)))). Но в будущем, абслютно не исключаю возможность применения на деле проделаной работы. Я же говорю, что хотя бы использовать для себя. Конечно можно не настолько детально. Пока буду сам работать над этим, то у меня пока цель вычертить планер, его оболочку. И по возможности с силовым набором. И конечно желания превышают возможности, но... меня это не останавливает))))). Ну по крайней мере пока))))))
А РТЭ, конечно не тот источник которому можно всецело доверять. Тем более там даже не чертежи, а эскизы, в которых тот же профиль закрылка не соответствует действительности, а просто передаёт его примерную конфигурацию. Но вполне можно оттуда брать, конфигурации внутренностей самолёта. К примеру, как форму какой-нибудь качалки или тяги или устройство гидроцилиндра и так далее. А так у меня просто есть кого напрячь, чтоб он пошол с линеечкой и померял нужные мне размеры)))))). Что с закрылком, я собственноручно и сделал))))). 
Вообщем нужна кооперация))). В этом деле главный стимул это пристрастие к авиации, в чём я думаю мы сходимся и отсюда вытекающее наличие энтузиазма)))). При том, ещё что, если взять в целом весь самолёт, для начала только планер, то всю работу можно делить надва. Достаточно одно полукрыло вычертить, симетрично его отобразил и всё, вот тебе всё крыло и готово. И так же само и мотогондолы и стабилизатор, шасси, та и даже тот же фюзеляж. А после этого, вычертив только по одному экземпляру крыла с механизацией, мотогондол, шасси, и других элементов можно за счёт унификаиции, с поправкой на какие-то мелкие отличия, получить в трёхмерке все моджификации Су-25. Вплоть до Су-39. 
Я вот провёл небольшой анализ унификации - http://forums.airforce.ru/album.php?...&pictureid=211 
 И в итоге, хочу добавить. Впринципе потом с этой трёхмеркой делай что хочешь, хоть модельным фирмам продавай, хоть используй в печати. Создать так сказать такое пособие, для любителей авиации. При чём достоверное и правельное)))) Что мало людей, которые гоняються за  WALKАROUNDами? И таких ещё будет и будет. Даже можно будет создать или электронный справочник или пособие по данному самолёту. Или хотя бы даже видео фильм)))). Вообщем как по мне, то в будщем масса применения продлеаной работы)))))
Кстати, а как добавляються сюда картинки и чтоб с высоким разрешением? А то я ещё не в курсе)

----------


## Lelick009

Да уж, затея конечно, мега-глобальная, молодец уже только за то, что хватило мужества взяться, главное, что через пол-года=год пыл не остыл.
И если будет такой трехмерный справочник, думаю все моделисты скажут огромное спасибо.

По-поводу практической стороны:
В принципе хоть из Компаса, хоть из Инвентора можно конвертировать в любой удобоворимый формат для 3Д принтера или фрезера-ЧПУ. Только с 3Д Максом посложнее, он твердотельное моделирование явно не поддерживает, там ручками Плот-файл дорабатывать придется.

----------


## Shuravi07

Кому интиресно, то вот механизма выпуска закрылка. Этот чертёж, я разработал сам, на основании которого и вычерчиваю трёхмерную модель. 
  Это исходная версия, которая уже перетерпела не одно изменение. Принципиальное  устройство отсюда я думаю можно понять.

----------


## Shuravi07

Скриншоты трёхмерной модели внутренней секции закрылка Су-25. Пока, что без клёпки.

----------


## Shuravi07

Помгите собрать информацию по вот этому борту. Если у кого-то есть фотографии, особенно в деталях поделитесь пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## rotfront

> 2. Как правило, модельным фирмам такие подробности не нужны, они их просто не воспроизведут. Возникает знакомая дилемма про желания и возможности. Не находите?


Не пугайте человека, а то забросит это дело...
От себя скажу одно - мировое дело затеял! К тому-же правильно, что с закрылка начал! Как никак, у моделистов, это было всегда "больное" место. Сколько моделей этого планера видовал, так никто и не смог ни предкрылков ни закрылков правильно с имитировать... всё из-за отсутствия информации по данным элементам конечно. Всё что я видел - красивые и чистые модели, но все пёрлы были не правильны... Если ошибаюсь, то поправьте, дайте ссылку, поглядим.
Благодаря тебе, Брат, в СУ-25 моделизме можно сказать уже произошла Революция! И не обращай внимание на такие коментарии и занимайся своим делом дальше. Если не Фирмы, то однозначно какой-нибудь афтермаркетер может заинтересуется, а у него 100 процентов всё получится! Ну а если какой афтермаркет и выйдет в продажу, то помяните моё слово - не только цена на этот наборчик взлетит, но и КР наборчики из закромов тоже начнут "вылазить" и стоить будут тоже соответственно много!
Теперь по поводу советов.
Как моделист советую тебе в первую очередь обращать внимание на нижеуказанные мной элементы, это как-раз те самые больные места в моделизме этого самоля:

1. Закрылки ( уже есть ).
2. Внутреняя часть крыла под закрылок с ползунами ( подзакрылочная зашивка крыла ).
3. Предкрылки.
4. Элероны.
5. Тормозные щитки.

Больше моделисту ничего не надо, поверь мне. Хотя тебе виднее что рисовать.

----------


## Shuravi07

> Не пугайте человека, а то забросит это дело...
> От себя скажу одно - мировое дело затеял! К тому-же правильно, что с закрылка начал! Как никак, у моделистов, это было всегда "больное" место. Сколько моделей этого планера видовал, так никто и не смог ни предкрылков ни закрылков правильно с имитировать... всё из-за отсутствия информации по данным элементам конечно. Всё что я видел - красивые и чистые модели, но все пёрлы были не правильны... Если ошибаюсь, то поправьте, дайте ссылку, поглядим.
> Благодаря тебе, Брат, в СУ-25 моделизме можно сказать уже произошла Революция! И не обращай внимание на такие коментарии и занимайся своим делом дальше. Если не Фирмы, то однозначно какой-нибудь афтермаркетер может заинтересуется, а у него 100 процентов всё получится! Ну а если какой афтермаркет и выйдет в продажу, то помяните моё слово - не только цена на этот наборчик взлетит, но и КР наборчики из закромов тоже начнут "вылазить" и стоить будут тоже соответственно много!
> Теперь по поводу советов.
> Как моделист советую тебе в первую очередь обращать внимание на нижеуказанные мной элементы, это как-раз те самые больные места в моделизме этого самоля:
> 
> 1. Закрылки ( уже есть ).
> 2. Внутреняя часть крыла под закрылок с ползунами ( подзакрылочная зашивка крыла ).
> 3. Предкрылки.
> ...


Спасибо вам огромное за такую подержку. Очень приятно, а то и вправду только скептически настроеные высказывания))). 
Я так и продолжаю на своём стоять. 
Как раз таки сейчас и засел за тормозной щиток))). Тоже, такой интиресный конструктивный элемент.

----------


## rotfront

Как дела по тормозам продвигаются? Что-то давно ничего не слышно... Надеюсь с работы за "шпионаж" не хильнули?

----------


## Shuravi07

> Как дела по тормозам продвигаются? Что-то давно ничего не слышно... Надеюсь с работы за "шпионаж" не хильнули?


Пока работы приостановил по торомозным щитак. Оттачиваю до идеала закрылок. Одному тяжело деражть хороший темп работы. Пока не замели))))).

----------


## xasan

> Если у кого-то есть фотографии, особенно в деталях поделитесь пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарен.


Тоже собираю информацию по Су-25, Су-39. Я делаю летающую модель полу-копию Су-39, размахом крыла 1300мм.
Буду признателен за любую инфу(чертежи, фото, книги, 3Д модели) по Су-25/39.
Могу поделиться книгами:
1. Су-25 "Грач" Война в воздухе;
2. SU-25 4+ (на англ. яз)
3. Ильдар Бедретдинов "Штурмовик Су-25"
4. Виктор Марковский "Су-25 в Афганистане"
5. Piotr Butowski "SU-25, SU-34" (на англ. яз)
6. Журнал Аэрохобби, статья по Су-25;
7. С. Бурдин "Штурмовик Су-25";

Чертежи есть здесь http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/su25.html

Фото, что нашел:
http://www.foxbat.ru/html/25.htm
http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/CHECHEN-...N-90.html#Info
http://www.photoka.info/su25_4/index.htm
http://www.photoka.info/su25/index.htm
http://www.photoka.info/su39/index.htm
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...=su-25&submit=

----------


## Любомирский

Вот здесь выложили какие-то фото по Су-25 архивом, который я упорно не могу скачать, посему не могу сказать, есть ли что-то полезное. http://litnik.in.ua/component/option....msg22853/#new

Также, собираю информацию для модели.

----------


## xasan

> Вот здесь выложили какие-то фото по Су-25 архивом, который я упорно не могу скачать, посему не могу сказать, есть ли что-то полезное. http://litnik.in.ua/component/option....msg22853/#new
> 
> Также, собираю информацию для модели.


Спасибо за ссылку! Скачал я этот архив, весит он почти 188мб. Там 3-ри папки по Су-25. Много фоток, есть чертежи, схемы раскраски.
Чертежи и некоторые фото, которые в этом архиве, у меня уже есть. Если надо, могу куда-нить скинуть.

----------


## Shuravi07

> Спасибо за ссылку! Скачал я этот архив, весит он почти 188мб. Там 3-ри папки по Су-25. Много фоток, есть чертежи, схемы раскраски.
> Чертежи и некоторые фото, которые в этом архиве, у меня уже есть. Если надо, могу куда-нить скинуть.


Сегодня уже не скачивается. Пишет, что файл не найден. 
А вы когда скачивали?

----------


## Любомирский

Да не за что, автору заливки спасибо. 
И если будет не трудно, можно куда-то его закинуть на норм. хостинг (сегодня поддалась зешара, скачал 30 % и пока подвисла. Может я что-то не так качаю?)

----------


## xasan

Я залил этот архив сюда http://files.mail.ru/P0UFX5

----------


## Любомирский

Попробую взять отсюда. Спасибо.

----------


## Shuravi07

> Тоже собираю информацию по Су-25, Су-39. Я делаю летающую модель полу-копию Су-39, размахом крыла 1300мм.
> Буду признателен за любую инфу(чертежи, фото, книги, 3Д модели) по Су-25/39.
> Могу поделиться книгами:
> 1. Су-25 "Грач" Война в воздухе;
> 2. SU-25 4+ (на англ. яз)
> 3. Ильдар Бедретдинов "Штурмовик Су-25"
> 4. Виктор Марковский "Су-25 в Афганистане"
> 5. Piotr Butowski "SU-25, SU-34" (на англ. яз)
> 6. Журнал Аэрохобби, статья по Су-25;
> ...


Так, ну а насчёт помочь, то могу подкинуть фотографий механизации крыла, если таковых ещё не имеется в наличии.

----------


## xasan

> Так, ну а насчёт помочь, то могу подкинуть фотографий механизации крыла, если таковых ещё не имеется в наличии.


Если не сложно, скинь на aviator-177@mail.ru

----------


## Shuravi07

Вот так выглядит не совсем полный силовой набор закрылка.

----------


## Shuravi07

Новые детали 3Д модели Су-25. 
Моё желание по данной работе не пропало))). 
Хочется скорее уже более существенного результата. Но пока не распологаю необходимой информации. 
Продолжаю делать крыло. 
Предоставляю на обозрение кронштейн навески закрылка.

----------


## AndyK

Может пригодится  :Smile: 

http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=325

----------


## Shuravi07

> Может пригодится 
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=325


Принято. Спасибо. Всё, что будет подобное попадаться сразу ко мне.

----------

